# Load Real Temp on Start Up. Works with all Programs!



## King Icewind (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi, sorry to post a new thread so soon but I noticed someone posting about having Real Temp load on start up. Someone suggested using a Scheduled Task.

Here's how I did it,

-Click on Start
-Go to "All Programs"
-Scroll down to the "Start Up" Folder
-Right click on the "Start Up" folder and Click "Explore"
-Create a shortcut of the Real Temp.exe (Do this by right clicking on it, and clicking "Create ShortCut")
-Place the Short Cut in the "Start Up" folder that you opened earlier.

Now it will load on login. It will work with just about any other program as well. You can also move the Real Temp application to a location on the desktop and it will start up there. I have mine starting up in the lower right corner, just above the Time on the taskbar.


There's probably a better place, or maybe it's been posted already. So if there is a better place (where more people can see it) perhaps a Mod could move it there.

Thanks,

King Icewind


----------



## Sxx (May 2, 2010)

very helpful advice worked a treat thank you


----------



## King Icewind (May 3, 2010)

No problem man. Enjoy!


----------

